# The "Three Amigos"



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

This is the second of two spirit hiking sticks I had a request for. I call this one the Three Amigos. It is a piece of lodge pole pine form the Shoshone National Forest in Wyoming. Lodge pole pine is a very straight and sturdy pine. It gets its name from the Native American peoples use of the tree for the poles of their teepee's. As pine has a tendency to be "chippy" when carving with hand tools I did the majority of the work with rotary tools. Pine also has a tendency to be a tough to stain with oils I used an oak colored acrylic gel stain to color the piece.

Difficult to get decent pics of the three in sequence. hope U get the gist

Thanks for looking Mark


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That's some very nice work on the carvings.

Rodney


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

A great looking triptic, like the beard/hair transitions.


----------

